# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Τι φαση

## zonkiel

Το ακουω καιρο, αλλα πρωτη φορα μπηκα να δω τι παιζει. Περι τινος προκειται το δικτυο. Καλοβουλοι χρηστες δημιουργουν κομβο με βαση το ιδιοκτητο δικτυο τους, και παρεχουν δωρεαν προσβαση σε τριτους χωρις κερδος ή εχω καταλαβαει λαθος

----------


## mikemtb

Καλημέρα και καλώς ήρθες! Αν και εσύ θέλεις να γίνεις ένας "καλοβουλος χρήστης με κόμβο" μπες στο wind.awmn.net κάνε εγγραφή και ότι βοήθεια χρειαστείς, εδώ είμαστε 

Στάλθηκε από το C1905 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## zonkiel

Μια απλη εισαγωγη για το πως λειτουργει το συστημα θελω σε πρωτη φαση. Μετακινουμε διαρκως αναμεσα σε 2 σπιτια (το ενα σε νησι) και επειδη κοιταω να κοψω τον ενα λογαριασμο στον ΟΤΕ, ψαχνουμε τι μπορω να κανω για να χω ιντερνετ τις μερες που ειμαι Πειραια. Και επεσε το ονομα του AWMN στο τραπεζι. Τι θα πρεπε να γνωριζω

----------


## trendy

Ένα ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο από ιδιώτες, που δεν παρέχει όμως καμία εγγύηση. Πρέπει να φροντίσεις μαζί με τους μελλοντικούς σου γείτονες να είναι σταθερά τα λινκς σου, να έχεις παραπάνω από ένα για εφεδρεία κλπ. Το να μεταφέρεις internet από το ένα μέρος στο άλλο είναι εφικτό πάντως.

----------


## nikolas_350

Το awmn είναι ένα δίκτυο που χρησιμοποιεί την τεχνολογία του internet και ασύρματων ζεύξεων.
Η σύνδεση στο δίκτυο δεν είναι ισοδύναμη όμως με την σύνδεση στο internet.
Ωστόσο υπάρχουν κατά καιρούς χρήστες με υπηρεσίες όπου είτε μέσω proxy είτε μέσω vpn παρέχουν internet για κάλυψη βασικών αναγκών.
Η μεταφορά internet από ένα σημείο σε άλλο είναι εφικτή, αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα δεν είναι αυτό που ζητάς (καθώς το ένα σπίτι είναι σε νησί άρα και εκτός κάλυψης awmn και γειτονικών ασύρματων κοινοτήτων).

Πριν ξεκινήσεις οτιδήποτε ελέγχεις την δυνατότητα συνδέσεις σε άλλους κόμβους σύμφωνα με την οπτική σου και τους κόμβους της περιοχή σου από την wind.awmn.net.
Εκτιμάς τι είδους κόμβος θες και μπορείς να γίνεις 
Client με μια μόνο σύνδεση στα 2,4 Ghz 802,11b (max ονομαστική ταχ. 11 Mbps πρακτικά 5,5 Mbps) για μένα δεν αξίζει καν ο κόπος.
Κόμβος κορμού back bone με >2 συνδέσεις στα 5Ghz 802,11a/n
Τυπικός εξοπλισμός router με 2-3 ασύρματες κάρτες ή 2-3 αυτόνομες bridge συσκευές, κατευθυντικές κεραίες, σιδηρουργικά για στήριξη κεραιών, στεγανά κουτάκια, poe, καλώδια rf-utp κλπ

Κάνεις έναν προϋπολογισμό του κόστους για τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρειαστείς.
Εάν τα κίνητρα σου είναι μόνο η μείωση εξόδων, η απόσβεση σε ~2 χρόνια μίας επένδυσης 300-400 ευρώ μπορεί να μην είναι ιδιαίτερα δελεαστική.
Εάν κρίνεις ότι θες να δοκιμάσεις και να μπεις στο δίκτυο μπορείς μέσω της wind να επικοινωνήσεις με άλλους κόμβους για να δεις με ποιους υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και δυνατότητα να κάνεις σύνδεση.

Για λοιπές απορίες, μέσω του forum αρκετοί θα απαντησουν.

----------


## zonkiel

> Το awmn είναι ένα δίκτυο που χρησιμοποιεί την τεχνολογία του internet και ασύρματων ζεύξεων.
> Η σύνδεση στο δίκτυο δεν είναι ισοδύναμη όμως με την σύνδεση στο internet.
> Ωστόσο υπάρχουν κατά καιρούς χρήστες με υπηρεσίες όπου είτε μέσω proxy είτε μέσω vpn παρέχουν internet για κάλυψη βασικών αναγκών.
> Η μεταφορά internet από ένα σημείο σε άλλο είναι εφικτή, αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα δεν είναι αυτό που ζητάς (καθώς το ένα σπίτι είναι σε νησί άρα και εκτός κάλυψης awmn και γειτονικών ασύρματων κοινοτήτων).
> 
> Πριν ξεκινήσεις οτιδήποτε ελέγχεις την δυνατότητα συνδέσεις σε άλλους κόμβους σύμφωνα με την οπτική σου και τους κόμβους της περιοχή σου από την wind.awmn.net.
> Εκτιμάς τι είδους κόμβος θες και μπορείς να γίνεις 
> Client με μια μόνο σύνδεση στα 2,4 Ghz 802,11b (max ονομαστική ταχ. 11 Mbps πρακτικά 5,5 Mbps) για μένα δεν αξίζει καν ο κόπος.
> Κόμβος κορμού back bone με >2 συνδέσεις στα 5Ghz 802,11a/n
> ...


Για να καταλαβω η φαση ειναι δινω παιρνω? Δλδ απαξ και συνδεθω αποτελω και γω κομματι του κομβου και παιρνουν και αλλοι απο μενα? Στο παραδειγμα που λες 11 πρακτικα 5,5 εννοεις οτι αν κλειδωσω σε 11 παιρνω τα 5,5 για μενα και τα αλλα 5,5 σε οσους θα δινω

----------


## JB172

Ξεκίνα το διάβασμα για να καταλάβεις κάπως πως δουλεύει το δίκτυο.
http://www.awmn.net/content.php?r=185
και http://www.awmn.net/PlugMeIn2.pdf

Ο nikolas_350 εννοεί ότι πρακτικά η maximum ταχύτητα που θα έχεις ως "πελάτης" (client) και όχι ως κόμβος κορμού (backbone) θα είναι πολύ μικρή. Το ίδιο Access point μπορεί να το μοιράζεσαι και με άλλους clients, και αν το χρησιμοποιείτε όλοι ταυτόχρονα, οι ταχύτητες θα είναι ακόμη μικρότερες. Και δεν εννοούμε ταχύτητες internet, αλλά ταχύτητες στο δίκτυο του awmn.

----------


## nikolas_350

Επίσης http://www.awmn.net/PlugMeIn2.pdf αν και λίγο παλιό και σε μερικά σημεία ξεπερασμένο (όσο αφορά το υλικό)

add: και αν αντέχεις το διάβασμα http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=38190

JB welcome back  ::

----------


## JB172

> JB welcome back


 ::

----------


## nikolas_350

> Για να καταλαβω η φαση ειναι δινω παιρνω? Δλδ απαξ και συνδεθω αποτελω και γω κομματι του κομβου και παιρνουν και αλλοι απο μενα?


Το καλύτερο που θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει κάποιος μπαίνοντας στο δίκτυο σαν κόμβος κορμού back bone είναι η ίδια του η θέση, δίνοντας την δυνατότητα σε κάποιους άλλους να έχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο όπου δεν είχαν πριν οπτική επαφή. Με αυτόν το τρόπο επεκτείνεται το δίκτυο.

Προφανώς για να πάρει εσύ κάτι, κάποιος άλλος πρέπει να το δώσει και δεν μιλάω με την λογική δίκτυο = internet αλλά όπως στο internet για να δεις μια σελίδα, παίξεις ένα παιχνίδι, να μιλήσεις με voip, να ακούσεις μουσική κλπ κάποιος πρέπει να προσφέρει την υπηρεσία ή σε file shearing αυτό που κατεβάζεις εσύ θα μπορείς μετά και να το ανεβάσεις.

Πάντως για χρόνια έχουμε ταλαιπωρηθεί με την φήμη ότι μπαίνοντας στο awmn εχεις αυτόματα και internet, ενώ η φάση είναι μπαίνω σε ένα δίκτυο που μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να προσφέρω.

----------


## zonkiel

Το καλυτερο θα ηταν παντως αν θα μπορουσα να κανονισω συναντηση με καποιον απο κοντα, να πουμε 2 λογια να αποκτησω πληρη εικονα. Γιατι απο ιντερνετ πολα θα ακουσω και πολλα θα διαβασω. Για Πειραια κοντα ενδιαφερομαι παντως

----------

